# Good mosquito repelent for hols.



## thombom (12 Feb 2013)

Hi heading to a campsite in italy in june and according to alot of post on trip advisor the is alot of mosquitos at nightime and I was just wondering does anyone know the best repelentto buy. We have a 1 year old and we dont want her to get bitten. Thanks in Advance


----------



## delgirl (13 Feb 2013)

You should ask your pharmacist for recommendations.  I used citronella as it's natural.  Mossies also don't like tomato plants and we used to put these on the window sill to stop them coming in.

Your best bet is a mosquito net, that way you don't have to put chemicals on your child's skin.

There are some nets on ebay.ie - the pop up one would be good as you don't have to have a bed frame or hook to attach it to.


----------



## Hans (13 Feb 2013)

I have tried them all (I think) as I go to a rural part of Italy every year and I'm afraid the mosquitoes like me so other than covering your 1 year old up well in the evening (as that is when they do their worst). I had a friend that had to be hospitalized when he came back from a campsite in Italy he said he was very near a bushy area of the site and they seemed to have a lot of mossies in that area he was so badly bitten they got infected so had to head to hospital when he got home.  Hope this isn't too pessimistic but I saw alarm bells when I saw ‘1 year old’ and thinking of some of the bites I have got despite spraying myself I had to reply.


----------



## Slim (13 Feb 2013)

thombom said:


> Hi heading to a campsite in italy in june and according to alot of post on trip advisor the is alot of mosquitos at nightime and I was just wondering does anyone know the best repelentto buy. We have a 1 year old and we dont want her to get bitten. Thanks in Advance


 
Repellent with Deet in it. Last week on Holiday show(the one with Angela Rippon) they demonstrated the repellent with Deet versus none and it was amazing. We have also found that Avon 'Skin So Soft' quite effective.


----------



## elcato (13 Feb 2013)

Thiamin tablets I think they're called. Get it in Holland and Barretts and start taking them two weeks before you go. I don't often get bitten but I got none last September when I tried these. I believe the Judy Dench put's them off but your companions won't get it as it's not sensitive to the Human Garden Hose.


----------



## GDUFFY (13 Feb 2013)

Used product similar to this http://www.amazon.co.uk/Mosquito-repellent-120ml-Spray-Bottle/dp/B000R2DPYY

in South American jungles, 100% Deet yer only man in conjunction with a good mozzy net and night time inspection routine. I found most people got bites while asleep , dawn and dusk and night are your danger times.


----------



## Harry31 (13 Feb 2013)

I found the Boots own brands good - for myself & for kids & I tend to get bitten & it's not only sore but also looks awful. For some reason they'll fly over my husband & attack me!  I bought one abroad a couple of years ago in Australia it was supposed to be "natural" & not only did it keep the mozzies away it kept everyone within 50 yards away it was so strong!


----------



## Leo (13 Feb 2013)

Just be careful using deet products. Deet is a solvent, and will attack many plastics including synthetic clothing (be especially careful with technical outdoor clothing), varnish, paint, etc.. The closer to 100% the more damage it'll do. I have a compass that's been etched and I know a guy whose fingerprints are etched into his car paint.


----------



## Bronte (13 Feb 2013)

I thought Deet was also dangerous for humans?  But my OH had to use it in the Dominican republic, - quite literally I'd wake up in the morning and they would be circulating around his head.  They don't come near me. 

We never used Deet in any European country, mosquito nets and citronella in general for my OH and the kids.  And last year I used special braclets on the kids which worked well.  I think it was citronella on them too.


----------



## IrishRain (13 Feb 2013)

Try Avon Skin So Soft dry body oil with the green label.  It has citronella in it and should be safe to use on small children.  Probably not as good as deet though but smells nice.


----------



## Leper (13 Feb 2013)

Of course use any tablets/ointments/sprays etc that you can get your hands on.  But, if sitting outside buy some citrus candles locally and place at least one by your feet taking care not to knock it over.


----------



## margaret1 (14 Feb 2013)

Taking Vitamin B1 (Thiamin) has been reported to help prevent bites but it has to be said this has not been scientifically proven.


----------



## myate (14 Feb 2013)

Here's a tip we got last year on hols, I'll be trying it out later this year. A mix of dettol & olive oil. Seems to be popular with Australians. Using deet wipes/sprays for a couple of weeks ruins my skin.


----------



## Vanilla (14 Feb 2013)

elcato said:


> Thiamin tablets I think they're called. Get it in Holland and Barretts and start taking them two weeks before you go. I don't often get bitten but I got none last September when I tried these. I believe the Judy Dench put's them off but your companions won't get it as it's not sensitive to the Human Garden Hose.


 
Google translate says this post is already in english but I can't understand it?


----------



## elcato (15 Feb 2013)

> Google translate says this post is already in english but I can't understand it


It's Dublish, how us poor dubs get you back for your Legalish (I believe you are fluent) 
Judy Dench - Stench
Garden Hose - Nose


----------



## Vanilla (15 Feb 2013)

Without prejudice to your insinuation about my verbal tendancies- thanks for the translation.


----------



## BillK (15 Feb 2013)

We lived in Trinidad for a couple of years and used a mix of citronella oil and baby oil, mixed to a pale yellow colour. Didn't get bitten even on a boat trip on the Caroni swamp.


----------



## Black Sheep (19 Feb 2013)

My pharmasist recommends vitamin B12 for 2 weeks before travel. I haven't tried that yet.
I have tried many sprays, potions and lotions and still the little horrors seem to love me while they bypass OH who takes no precautions at all.

BTW Italian mossies seem to be more diligent than most other places or are there just more of them


----------



## Sumatra (4 Mar 2013)

Riemann P20 Mosquit - one application does you all day or all night.


----------



## TheShark (5 Mar 2013)

Vitamin B tablets and Orange peel beside my pillow always did the trick for me while serving on many UN Peacekeeping tours abroad. 
Hope this helps !!


----------



## BillK (5 Mar 2013)

For orange peel, read citronella oil which is concentrated citric.


----------



## Sue Ellen (5 Mar 2013)

myate said:


> A mix of dettol & olive oil



The smell of dettol and the feel of olive oil on skin would be dreadful


----------

